# Hallmark 2019



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

The new Hallmark Ornament catalog is online...

here is the link for the Halloween ornaments: https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...refn0=holiday&prefv0=Halloween+10/31#products

Scooby Doo: https://www.hallmark.com/search?q=scooby+doo+ornament&oq=scooby+doo+ornament … not sure why he isn't considered Halloween...at least that haunted house one should be

NBC: https://www.hallmark.com/search?q=nightmare&oq=nightmare

Pics of my faves:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yipes! That's a LOT of NBC ornaments!!There's 3 that are just ornaments!!

YAY!! New Pumpkin Diorama too!











And new Sugar Skull!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

While I LOVE NBC Hallmark ornaments I feel like 2 Jack ornaments are excessive. But at least they're both Christmas themed. I'd definitely buy the Teddy & Ducks ones for Halloween but I dunno about 2 more Jacks. 

There's plenty of NBC characters to choose from, I'd like to see them do some of those instead of more Jacks. Like the wreath with teeth. Though after googling I see that Disney Parks had a wreath but still, there's a movie full of cool characters for either holiday.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ugh, finally got myself signed in to make a Wishlist & found out the Teddy & Duck are "limited" ones so you gotta show up when the doors open to get it or just buy it online afterwards like I did last year with the Zombie Merle from Walking Dead.

I figured that even though I paid a little more on Ebay for it, maybe $5-$10 more, it would still be worth it since no Hallmark in the area had them or would hold one & if you wait too long the price would go through the roof like the Daryl from Walking Dead ornament did.

So as soon as I got back from the Premiere & hit Ebay & bought the limited edition ones I'd missed.

I put the NBC ornaments on my Wishlist but don't know if I'll buy both or just 2 of the standing Jack ones instead & give one to my aunt's granddaughter who loves NBC too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ugh, finally got myself signed in to make a Wishlist & found out the Teddy & Duck are "limited" ones so you gotta show up when the doors open to get it or just buy it online afterwards like I did last year with the Zombie Merle from Walking Dead.

I figured that even though I paid a little more on Ebay for it, maybe $5-$10 more, it would still be worth it since no Hallmark in the area had them or would hold one & if you wait too long the price would go through the roof like the Daryl from Walking Dead ornament did.

So as soon as I got back from the Premiere & hit Ebay & bought the limited edition ones I'd missed.

I put the NBC ornaments on my Wishlist but don't know if I'll buy both or just 2 of the standing Jack ones instead & give one to my aunt's granddaughter who loves NBC too.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

OMG, I'm in love with the Monster Mash pieces!! Those must be mine. I also have a soft spot for Snoopy. I have an ornament display stand on my desk at work that gets changed out monthly with a seasonal Snoopy ornament. So, I must admit to a little shriek when I saw the new Peanuts Halloween ornament. Snoopy as the scary vulture is a definite must!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Those Monster Mash pieces remind me of the Groovy Ghoulies. If you're "of a certain age" you will remember them from Saturday morning cartoons:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I recently got an email with their dream book for 2019 and it looks like there will only be one TWD ornament this year,.....


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

I’m going to pop into my local Hallmark for the Teddy and Duck ornament for sure, but I was a slacker last year and missed out anything Halloween and NBC related, so I have some catching up to do ?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I love all of them


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Of the ones shown here so far, I really like the Scooby Doo house and Jack Skellington ornaments. This cat ornament is pretty unique, giving off an almost Day of the Dead vibe. There is also a black wreath, which they attached the _Star Wars _name to in order to make it more expensive.

Yeah, RCIAG, those _Monster Mash _characters and the toons certainly do have a similarity in style.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That wreath is a ridiculous amount of money IMHO.

They're 2 years too late for that Negan ornament. WD's time seems to have come & is going now, I even gave it up 2 seasons ago & I thought I'd be there until they offed Daryl whch thankfully hasn't happened.

If you want that Teddy & Duck ornament get there EARLY because that's a limited stock ornament. They won't hold them either. At least the store I go to wouldn't hold one.

I missed the Zombie Merle ornament because I just couldn't get outta bed at 7AM for ornaments. I.just.couldn't. So the second I got home I ordered him & a bird that was only available by joining the Ornament Club (which we didn't want to do) from Ebay.

It was a little more than store price of course, but not by a lot, they weren't a ridiculous price & I knew if I waited any longer they _would _be a ridiculous price that I wouldn't pay. Right now the Daryl Dixon 2015 ornament is going for $100 & up.

So if you do miss anything you REAALLLY want, just take the hit & buy it sooner rather than later.

And since I've stated I don't do 7AM for ornaments, I'll probably end up buying the Teddy & Duck the same way, for a few extra $$$ on Ebay when I get home.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Tomorrow is the Big Premiere!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I actually got to Hallmark around 8:15AM today. Something that's never happened!

I got the Jack ornament which I didn't think I'd buy but when I saw it I figured what the heck. I was surprised at how much I liked it in person. Not sure if I'll keep it, but I really do prefer the Jack ornaments when they're Christmas themed. I may just give it as a present to my cousin's little girl who loves the movie too. I dunno yet.

I also got the Scary Teddy & Undead Duck too. They had plenty but I was there early for a change.They're pretty much as I expected, both plastic but accurate.

The rest:

The Pumpkin Diorama - cute as usual & it looks like the inside of the pumpkin is printed & not a sticker.
The Bewitching Black Cat - very pretty but lousy with glitter so be careful when unpacking it.
The Spooky Sugar Skull - great design but not as heavy as the last 3. It feels like it's a hollow plastic but that's OK by me. It won't drag a branch down like the others. It also doesn't look "sugar covered" like the other 2 skulls & cat but I still like it. Maybe because it's blue & not white.
The Stately Raven - it's pretty much a small black & purple raven with a moon hanging off it, it's cute & for me it will be a gift to someone else.
Tiny Black Cat - very cute & it has a real tiny pom pom on it's little hat which was a surprise. I thought it would be all plastic but it's not. Another gift for a kid.

I also got some birds, a Baby's First Christmas for the neighbors who just had their new little boy 2 days ago, the Dodge Power Wagon firetruck & an Alex Ovechkin holding up the Stanley Cup ornament for a cousin that's a fan.

When I got there all of the Ovechkin's were gone & an employee was standing next to me when I said "Oh no I missed Ovechkin" & she said "Oh I know there's some in the back" & she replenished them & gave me one.

Not sure how they'll sell elsewhere but here in the DC/MD/VA area they're going fast!!

I have pics, just gotta upload them but overall I'm pretty happy. When I see how much other people were leaving with I think I got off light. 

But then, there's still the October premiere yet to come. Oh & another one in December too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, I saw those Groovy Ghoulies imitators & they are pretty cool. They interact with each other which is neat but I just couldn't do it. They really didn't grab me. Maybe if you have kids or are a real GG fan (even though they're _technically NOTMOSTDEFINITELYNOTNOTNOT *winkwink*_ the Groovy Ghoulies).


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are my pics. The only thing wrong is that the rope for Jack's skellydeer doesn't go through the loop on the top of the sled. Not sure if I can fix it but it's not a big deal.

And upon further inspection the diorama is probably a sticker but it's a really good one. I miss the days of the ones that were raised inside & painted.


----------

